# fdisk cannot read /dev/sda

## Vittorio

Hi all, 

I have bought new external usb disk, which is not partitioned yet. I tried to do so with fdisk but this is the result 

```
fdisk /dev/sda

Unable to read /dev/sda
```

Dmesg looks like:

```
usb-storage: device scan complete

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
```

Does anyone know, what to do, google did not help. 

Thx

----------

## schachti

If this is all output in dmesg, it seems that you did not enable USB mass storage support or SCSI disk support in your kernel.

----------

## Vittorio

both are enabled, the usb-storage as a module and i modprobed it, but still it does not work, still the same problem. I post whole dmesg if you could see more than me there. 

```
 Linux version 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 (root@tux) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #10 SMP Sat Mar 1 16:29:03 CET 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ffd0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffd0000 - 000000001fff0c00 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0c00 - 000000001fffc000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fffc000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

511MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 131024) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   131024

  HighMem    131024 ->   131024

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   131024

On node 0 totalpages: 131024

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 991 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 125937 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages used for memmap

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.3 present.

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP 000F6560, 0014 (r0 COMPAQ)

ACPI: RSDT 1FFF0C84, 002C (r1 HP     CPQ0860   7050420 CPQ         1)

ACPI: FACP 1FFF0C00, 0084 (r2 HP     CPQ0860         2 CPQ         1)

ACPI: DSDT 1FFF0CB0, 4F8C (r1 HP       nx7000    10000 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: FACS 1FFFBE80, 0040

ACPI: SSDT 1FFF5C3C, 028A (r1 COMPAQ  CPQGysr     1001 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: DMI detected: Hewlett-Packard

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:e0000000)

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order.  Total pages: 130001

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (0140d000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Detected 1594.915 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 512792k/524096k available (3167k kernel code, 10796k reserved, 2128k data, 264k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe14000 - 0xfffff000   (1964 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xe0800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 495 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xdffd0000   ( 511 MB)

      .init : 0xc0633000 - 0xc0675000   ( 264 kB)

      .data : 0xc0417f4b - 0xc062bf4c   (2128 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0417f4b   (3167 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3191.94 BogoMIPS (lpj=6383893)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: a7e9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: After all inits, caps: a7e9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00002040 00000180 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 17k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0001) - 742 Objects with 71 Devices 227 Methods 29 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0002) - 9 Objects with 0 Devices 4 Methods 0 Regions

 tbxface-0598 [00] tb_load_namespace     : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c20)

evxfevnt-0091 [00] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1600MHz stepping 05

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf031f, last bus=3

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0956 [00] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1052 [00] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 7 Wake, Enabled 1 Runtime GPEs in this block

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x1c, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:.........................................................................................

Initialized 27/29 Regions 0/0 Fields 25/26 Buffers 37/47 Packages (760 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:.....

Executed 5 _INI methods requiring 2 _STA executions (examined 74 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x1c, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [C046] (0000:00)

PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 1100-113f claimed by ICH4 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C046._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C046.C047._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C046.C058._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C2] (IRQs 5 *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C3] (IRQs 5 *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C4] (IRQs *5 10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C5] (IRQs *5 10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C6] (IRQs 5 10) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C7] (IRQs 5 10) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C8] (IRQs 5 10) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C9] (IRQs *5 10)

ACPI: Power Resource [C18D] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [C195] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [C19C] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1A6] (on)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x1fffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0c: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffbfffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0x1100-0x113f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0x1200-0x121f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec000ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0e: iomem range 0xfec01000-0xfec01fff has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 3000-3fff

  MEM window: 90400000-904fffff

  PREFETCH window: 98000000-9fffffff

PCI: Bus 3, cardbus bridge: 0000:02:04.0

  IO window: 00002800-000028ff

  IO window: 00002c00-00002cff

  PREFETCH window: 30000000-33ffffff

  MEM window: 38000000-3bffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: 90000000-903fffff

  PREFETCH window: 30000000-33ffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C4] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> Link [C0C4] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 196608 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

ACPI: AC Adapter [C134] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [C11F] (battery present)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [C1BE]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Lid Switch [C136]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS2 at I/O 0x3e8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:03: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C3] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> Link [C0C3] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1f.6 disabled

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

Marking TSC unstable due to: possible TSC halt in C2.

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 0.2.0

e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999-2007 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.3 (Mar 22, 2004)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> Link [C0C3] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

eth0: RTL-8139C+ at 0xe0810000, 00:02:3f:68:fa:3b, IRQ 10

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [C0C4] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ICH4: chipset revision 1

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x4c40-0x4c47, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x4c48-0x4c4f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HITACHI_DK23EA-60, ATA DISK drive

hda: selected mode 0x45

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: SONY DVD+RW DW-P50A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: selected mode 0x42

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 8192kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C2] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [C0C2] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[90200000-902007ff]  Max Packet=[1024]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:04.0 [0e11:0860]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:02:04.0, mfunc 0x001c1112, devctl 0x44

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x08d8, PCI irq 5

Socket status: 30000006

Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#02) from #03 to #06

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x2000 - 0x2fff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x90000000 - 0x903fffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x30000000 - 0x33ffffff

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:C1A3,PNP0f13:C1A4] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input3

Driver for 1-wire Dallas network protocol.

1-Wire driver for the DS2760 battery monitor  chip  - (c) 2004-2005, Szabolcs Gyurko

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.9, id: 0x236eb3, caps: 0x904713/0x10008

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023f3b4a003a4b]

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input4

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 264k freed

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855PM Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xb0000000

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C9] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> Link [C0C9] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 5, io mem 0xa0000000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

NET: Registered protocol family 23

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [C0C2] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 10, io base 0x000048c0

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

wbsd: Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC card interface driver

wbsd: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

pnp: Device 00:02 activated.

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C5] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [C0C5] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 5, io base 0x000048e0

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

mmc0: W83L51xD id 7112 at 0x248 irq 6 dma 0 PnP

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [C0C4] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 5, io base 0x00004c00

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

usbcore: registered new interface driver hci_usb

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [C0C2] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.28.0 20060524 on minor 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> Link [C0C3] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 55444 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, git-1.2.2

ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> Link [C0C5] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ipw2100: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

usbcore: registered new interface driver dvb_usb_af9005

af9005: af9005_rc_decode function not found, disabling remote

bttv: driver version 0.9.17 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1004052k

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     811 ATA/ ATAPI Device     0014 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 1x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 1x mode

[drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

[drm] Loading R200 Microcode

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 2 usecs

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

cisco_ipsec: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

Cisco Systems VPN Client Version 4.8.00 (0490) kernel module loaded

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## Vittorio

Hi, since last post i ve made step forward, but the core of my problem stays. Still fdisk, neither parted and gparted can read /dev/sda. 

lsusb and dmesg 

```
lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05e3:0702 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB 2.0 IDE Adapter

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 049f:0086 Compaq Computer Corp. 

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

```
dmesg | grep usb

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

usbcore: registered new interface driver dabusb

drivers/media/video/dabusb.c: v1.54:DAB-USB Interface Driver for Linux (c)1999

usbcore: registered new interface driver ttusb-dec

usbcore: registered new interface driver cinergyT2

usbmon: debugfs is not available

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

drivers/usb/host/r8a66597-hcd.c: driver r8a66597_hcd, 29 May 2007

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

usb-storage: USB Mass Storage device detected

usb-storage: -- associate_dev

usb-storage: Vendor: 0x05e3, Product: 0x0702, Revision: 0x0014

usb-storage: Interface Subclass: 0x06, Protocol: 0x50

usb-storage: Transport: Bulk

usb-storage: Protocol: Transparent SCSI

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new interface driver mdc800

drivers/usb/image/mdc800.c: v0.7.5 (30/10/2000):USB Driver for Mustek MDC800 Digital Camera

usbcore: registered new interface driver microtekX6

usbcore: registered new interface driver adutux

drivers/usb/misc/adutux.c: adutux adutux (see www.ontrak.net) v0.0.13

drivers/usb/misc/adutux.c: adutux is an experimental driver. Use at your own risk

usbcore: registered new interface driver appledisplay

usbcore: registered new interface driver auerswald

usbcore: registered new interface driver berry_charge

usbcore: registered new interface driver cypress_cy7c63

usbcore: registered new interface driver cytherm

drivers/usb/misc/cytherm.c: v1.0:Cypress USB Thermometer driver

usbcore: registered new interface driver emi26 - firmware loader

usbcore: registered new interface driver emi62 - firmware loader

usbcore: registered new interface driver ftdi-elan

drivers/usb/misc/idmouse.c: Siemens ID Mouse FingerTIP Sensor Driver 0.6

usbcore: registered new interface driver idmouse

usbcore: registered new interface driver iowarrior

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblcd

usbcore: registered new interface driver ldusb

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbled

usbcore: registered new interface driver legousbtower

drivers/usb/misc/legousbtower.c: LEGO USB Tower Driver v0.96

usbcore: registered new interface driver phidgetkit

usbcore: registered new interface driver phidgetmotorcontrol

usbcore: registered new interface driver phidgetservo

usbcore: registered new interface driver rio500

drivers/usb/misc/rio500.c: v1.1:USB Rio 500 driver

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbtest

usbcore: registered new interface driver trancevibrator

drivers/usb/misc/trancevibrator.c: v1.1:PlayStation 2 Trance Vibrator driver

usbcore: registered new interface driver sisusb

sisusb: Driver version 0.0.8

sisusb: Copyright (C) 2005 Thomas Winischhofer

usbcore: registered new interface driver hci_usb

usbcore: registered new interface driver bfusb

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=fe rqtype=a1 value=0000 index=00 len=1

usb-storage: GetMaxLUN command result is 1, data is 0

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  12 00 00 00 24 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1 L 36 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 36 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 36/36

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x2 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x2 R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x3 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x3 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (1:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (2:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (3:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (4:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (5:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (6:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Bad target number (7:0)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

does anyone know what to do with the disk

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, are you sure that you have this option enable : 

```
Enable IRQ Balancing
```

----------

## gm7uac

Hi, looking at your dmesg output you need to recomplie your kernel with the

 < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  ---> 

disabled, otherwise you CDROM/DVD drives will not run in DMA mode!

----------

## gm7uac

Just a thought! are you pluging the external usb drive into the front of your PC or are you using one of the ports at the rear? I have problems with USB devices plugged into the front USB ports, i think its down to electical noise on the extender cables.

----------

## PezAreYummy

I'm no expert by far, but this has happened to me when I format an external drive on my mac with a GUID partition scheme and then plug the drive into a linux box that doesn't have GUID support in the kernel. It seems to me there must be some kernel option that you need but don't have.

----------

## Vittorio

I bett that is something in kernel but I do not know what it could be.

----------

## gm7uac

Hi, why don't you download a liveCD like puppy or knoppix which will autodetect your hardware and confirm if you have

a hardware issue or a gentoo config problem!

----------

